
A celebration of code – 6 pieces of code that had an impact - siruelise
https://www.reaktor.com/celebrationofcode/
======
nizze
...but not regex?! I think this should be part of the list:
[https://regex101.com/r/YCTmCs/3](https://regex101.com/r/YCTmCs/3)

~~~
larry_pi
I think my brain exploded so badly I don't even understand what all that
means.

------
kieslich
I came across Casey Reas random maze generation program for C64 10 PRINT
CHR$(205.5+RND(1)); : GOTO 10
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9joBLOZVEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9joBLOZVEo)

~~~
larry_pi
Hi! Author here: wow! One of the things I loved about the C64 was its
immediacy and how you could just poke around and start breaking things. You
just can't get that same effect with today's computers.

